# Enabling 4G in CM



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a quick tip on getting 4G to come on faster when toggling 3G/4G.

When I use the 3G/4G toggle, it sometimes takes several minutes (>10) for the phone to switch to 4G. I realized that if you go into the network settings and select LTE only, it will immediately switch to 4G. You can then switch to LTE + CMDA/EvDo auto.

If this wasn't obvious to you, I hope it helps.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet you'll have better luck with a different radio. It's not the case for all of us but most of us get nearly-instant 4G when booting up with the proper radio. However, "the proper radio" is different for many of us, so you'll have to find yours by yourself.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I bet you'll have better luck with a different radio. It's not the case for all of us but most of us get nearly-instant 4G when booting up with the proper radio. However, "the proper radio" is different for many of us, so you'll have to find yours by yourself.


I should have been more clear. I manually keep my phone in 3g for battery life. I toggle to 4g when streaming video or downloads. Sometimes it takes 10+ minutes for it to switch from 3g to 4g. Forcing LTE only mode makes it immediately switch to 4g. I have no issues on booting to 4g.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I see. NVM my post then.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Oh, I see. NVM my post then.


Thanks for trying to help, though.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Still may want to try another radio. I am on the 802 radio and i get instant 4g when switching from 3g. Takes maybe 10 seconds to switch back to 3g though.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Still may want to try another radio. I am on the 802 radio and i get instant 4g when switching from 3g. Takes maybe 10 seconds to switch back to 3g though.


Are you using CM?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Still may want to try another radio. I am on the 802 radio and i get instant 4g when switching from 3g. Takes maybe 10 seconds to switch back to 3g though.


I'm on CM7 with OTA MR2 and stay on 3G and when I toggle to 3G/4G its also fast as heck.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------

